# When will be new IBS meds on the market?



## 17014 (Apr 13, 2005)

Hello folks I`ve read that new meds will be avaliable in the near futur. http://www.frost.com/prod/servlet/market-i...g?docid=5378004AFAIK the only IBS meds that are today (2007) on the market are Lotronex and Zelnorm. What happend to Dexloxiglumide, Talnetant and Cilansetron. Those meds were expected for 2005. But I sure none of them are avaliable today. By the way. How long does it take to have a med on the market in switzerland (where I live) when it is launched in the US. For example, Zelnorm is avaliable in switzerland but not in our larger neighbour germany. That makes me a bit scary. Is it pure luck when you live in country where a working drug is released? It`s like poker.


----------



## 14416 (Jun 21, 2005)

Cilansetron received a "not approvable" letter by the FDA.I heard that Talnetant's clinical trials were pretty unremarkable for IBS and didn't really show any significant benefit.


----------



## jjohnson (Apr 29, 2004)

Sarmiento,The article you posted is extremely out of date. It's a bit depressing to look at those old articles which seemed to promise better things a few years down the road only to find ourselves now in the same position. Some of the older drugs failed, some new ones are being studied, but they always seem to be at least a few years away.Anyhow, this is the most recent comprehensive article I know of on IBS drugs in the pipeline, even though it is almost a year old.http://www.nature.com/nrd/journal/v5/n2/full/nrd1961.htmlI don't really know about drug approval in Switzerland, but it is interesting that Swiss authorities approved Zelnorm whereas the EU rejected it.


----------



## 17014 (Apr 13, 2005)

> quote:Cilansetron received a "not approvable" letter by the FDA.I heard that Talnetant's clinical trials were pretty unremarkable for IBS and didn't really show any significant benefit.


O.k, we should forget both meds. It`s better to have a working med, than a lot IBS agents that don`t work for anybody. (Like Zelnorm)


> quote:The article you posted is extremely out of date. It's a bit depressing to look at those old articles which seemed to promise better things a few years down the road only to find ourselves now in the same position. Some of the older drugs failed, some new ones are being studied, but they always seem to be at least a few years away.


Out of date, yes that`s true. But that`s what is written in the internet. By the way, there is a lot bullsh.. written in the web.


> quote:Anyhow, this is the most recent comprehensive article I know of on IBS drugs in the pipeline, even though it is almost a year old.http://www.nature.com/nrd/journal/v5/n2/full/nrd1961.html


Thanks for the newer article. Which med will be released in the near futur?I realy looking forward to dexloxiglumide. It`s in stage III/IIb. What does that mean? I`m a bit confused about those studies. Can someone explain me?Let us hope that everyone will find a cure for IBS in the near futur. (NEAR FUTUR, not in 5 years!).


> quote:I don't really know about drug approval in Switzerland, but it is interesting that Swiss authorities approved Zelnorm whereas the EU rejected it.


Switzerland is not in the EU. That`s interesting the whole EU rejected Zelnorm but Switzerland accept it. I didn`t know that. I sure that`s because Zelnorm was developed by a big swiss pharma company. It couldn`t be the Zelnorm studies. They were bad.







Anyhow. Is it possible to buy IBS med in the EU or in the U.S that is not on the market in Switzerland and than import it into my country.With post?


----------



## jjohnson (Apr 29, 2004)

Sarmiento,I think the closest drug to market for IBS-C is Alizyme's renzapride. It is in phase III testing (that is, the last stage before submission to the regulatory authorities) and could possibly be available within 1-2 years. As I suffer from IBS-D, I have to confess I haven't been following it very closely, but you can find more on it here:http://www.clinicaltrials.gov/ct/show/NCT00268879?order=1http://www.alizyme.com(Check the "Investor Relations" section)


----------



## 17014 (Apr 13, 2005)

> quote: I think the closest drug to market for IBS-C is Alizyme's renzapride. It is in phase III testing (that is, the last stage before submission to the regulatory authorities) and could possibly be available within 1-2 years. As I suffer from IBS-D, I have to confess I haven't been following it very closely, but you can find more on it here:http://www.clinicaltrials.gov/ct/show/NCT00268879?order=1http://www.alizyme.com(Check the "Investor Relations" section)


Alizyme,5-HT3, it looks like a second version of Zelnorm. I don`t put much hope on this. Zelnorm did nothing for hypersensibilty after I tried it. No pain reliev. jjohnson, I could try lotronex for your IBS-D. Ever tried it?


----------



## 22001 (May 23, 2006)

JjohnsonI read in the article you indicated:"Pivotal trials in the US for ramosetron are planned with an anticipated NDA filing date in the first half of 2008"What do you think about this information?Is Ramosetron the medication for IBS-D that can be available on market more soon than others?When do you think it will be available for all the ibs suffers?Thanks,AndrÃ©


----------



## jjohnson (Apr 29, 2004)

Sarmiento,I do take Lotronex. It is the most effective drug I have used but it is definitely not a miracle drug in my case, though it has been just that for some.Andre,Unfortunately, Astellas Pharma won't be able to stick to that timetable for ramosetron anymore. Please take a look at my posting in Medications>Diarrhea Specific. Sorry.


----------



## 17014 (Apr 13, 2005)

###jjohnson


> quote:I do take Lotronex. It is the most effective drug I have used but it is definitely not a miracle drug in my case, though it has been just that for some.


Does it only stop D or do you have other benfits from it? Does it stop pain/gas for you?


----------



## jjohnson (Apr 29, 2004)

Sarmiento,Lotronex helps me with D and pain as well as hypersensitive overreaction by the gut to stress so common in IBS-D. It does not eliminate these, but it helps them. I hope you aren't asking me because you are thinking about trying it, though. Lotronex is totally, 100% contraindicated in patients with IBS-C.


----------



## 17014 (Apr 13, 2005)

> quote: I hope you aren't asking me because you are thinking about trying it, though. Lotronex is totally, 100% contraindicated in patients with IBS-C.


Exactly. I don`t have much C problem. I have several BM daily. Perhaps I should try it for pain and gas. But Lotronex doesn`t seems to be avaliable in Europe.


----------

